# eigene IP-Nummer



## relieves (20. März 2006)

@ all,

habe DSL von T-Online , über Router und W-Lan  3 PC's am laufen.

Fragen:
1. Wenn meine Kinder und ich im Internet surfen, haben wir alle 3 dann die gleiche IP-Nummer ?

2.Oder haben wir generell nur eine IP-Nummer durch den Router ?

3.Verteilt z.B. der T-online Server in Richtung seiner Nutzer intern verschiedene IP's, und nach außen hin immer die gleiche ?

4.Da ich nicht die t-online Software benutze, wie kann ich meine eigene Nummer sehen ?

Es ist erlaubt mehr zu schreiben, als gefragt wurde  

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. März 2006)

relieves hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Wenn meine Kinder und ich im Internet surfen, haben wir alle 3 dann die gleiche IP-Nummer ?


Ihr habt im LAN unterschiedliche IPs, im Internet jedoch habt ihr alle die IP des Routers. Der Router nutzt NAT (Network Address Translation) um die interne IP durch seine externe, die er ja bei der Einwahl vom Provider bekommen hat, zu ersetzen. Um die ganze Zeit zu wissen wer welche Daten bekommen soll wird eine Tabelle ueber die aufgebauten Verbindungen gefuehrt. So bekommt jeder dann die Daten die er abgerufen hat.



			
				relieves hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2.Oder haben wir generell nur eine IP-Nummer durch den Router ?


Siehe Antwort 1.



			
				relieves hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3.Verteilt z.B. der T-online Server in Richtung seiner Nutzer intern verschiedene IP's, und nach außen hin immer die gleiche ?


Mit den IPs im Deinem LAN hat T-Online nichts am Hut, waere ja noch schoener wenn die einem auch noch im LAN rumfummeln. Die einzige IP die Du vom rosa (ja, ich weiss: *Magenta!*  ) Riesen bekommst ist die externe des Routers, und die ist bei jeder Einwahl in's Internet anders. Zumindest in der Regel, es kann aber auch mal passieren, dass man wieder die selbe IP bekommt.



			
				relieves hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 4.Da ich nicht die t-online Software benutze, wie kann ich meine eigene Nummer sehen ?


Wenn Du Deine interne IP, also die Deines Computers, sehen willst kann Du dies ueber den Befehl *ipconfig* (ich geh jetzt einfach mal von Windows aus) bewerkstelligen. Die externe IP, also die IP ueber die Du mit dem Internet verbunden bist kannst Du ueber Webseiten wie z.B. http://www.whatismyip.org/ erfahren.


----------



## hpvw (20. März 2006)

relieves hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 4.Da ich nicht die t-online Software benutze, wie kann ich meine eigene Nummer sehen ?


Als Ergänzung zu Dennis:
Die meisten Router haben ein Webinterface zur Konfiguration. Oft wird dort auch die externe IP gezeigt, wenn Du online bist.

Gruß hpvw


----------

